# Radio competition part 2



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

If you havent read part 1 stop!

DJ OK audience, let's call Sarah, shall we?
>
> (touch tones...ringing..)
>
>Clerk: "Kinkos."
>
>DJ "Hey, is Sara around there somewhere?"
>
>Clerk "This is she."
>
>DJ "Sara, this is Edgar from WBAM, we are live on the air
>and
>I have
> Been speaking with Brian for a couple hours now."
>Sara (laughing) "A couple of hours?"
>
>DJ "Well, a while now. He is on the line with us. Brian
>knows not to give any
> answers away or you'll lose.
> Sooooo do you know the rules of 'Mate Match'?"
>Sara "No"
>
>DJ "Good"
>
>Brian (laughing)
>
>Sara (laughing)"Brian, what the hell are you up to?"
>
>Brian (laughing) "Just answer the questions honestly, okay?
> Be completely honest."
>
>DJ "Yeah, yeah, yeah. Sure. Now, I will ask you 3
>questions,
>Sarah. If your
> answers match Brian's answers, then both of you
are
>off to Orlando,
> Florida for 5 days on us. Disney World, Sea
World,
>Tickets to the Magics
> game. The wholedeal. Get it Sara?"
>Sara (laughing) "Yes."
>
>DJ "Alright, when did you last have sex, Sara?"
>
>Sara "Oh God, Brian...uh, this morning before Brian went to
>work."
>DJ "What time?"
>
>Sara "Around 8 this morning."
>
>DJ "Very good. Next question. How long did it last?"
>
>Sara "12, 15 minutes maybe."
>
>DJ "Hmmmm. That's good enough. I am sure she is trying
>to
>protect his
> manhood. We've got one last question, Sara. You
are one
>last question
> away from a trip to Florida.
> Are you ready?"
>Sara (laughing) "Yes."
>
>DJ " Where did you have it?"
>
>Sara "OH MY GOD, BRIAN!! You didn't tell them that, did you?"
>
>Brian "Just tell him, honey."
>
>DJ "What is bothering you so much, Sara?"
>
>Sara "Well..."
>
>DJ "Come on Sara.....where did you have it?"
>
>Sara "In the ass...."
>
>After a long pause, the DJ said, "Folks, we need to take a station
>break"
>


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic! -the joke that is.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Shouldn't that be "up the arse" rather than "in the ass"


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Shouldn't that be "up the arse" rather than "in the ass"


Where's Lord V when you need him ???


----------

